
A tool that encodes 128 bytes into a GIF without changing any pixel values - CalderWhite
https://github.com/CalderWhite/gif-msg/tree/b8aed6f88572dbfd4d112a4be8dce953943072a2
======
sanghoon54999
very cool!

